# uga running back



## foxdawg (Jun 29, 2012)

isiah crowell was arrested by athens clarke-county police on gun charges. carrying a concealed gun with serial numbers missing. ouch!


----------



## deerbandit (Jun 29, 2012)

Right now it looks like he is being charged with 2 felonies and 1 misdemeanor. What an idiot.


----------



## lab (Jun 29, 2012)

just throw it all away.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.redandblack.com/sports/g...cle_caefcc90-c1d9-11e1-a7bb-001a4bcf6878.html



C'mon man. It never ends at UGA. Dawgs will sport half a team by the first game with arrests, suspensions and what not.


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 29, 2012)

can't fix stupid


----------



## chainshaw (Jun 29, 2012)

All that he has to do is show up, play football, get a free education, and move on to a multi-million dollar career. No problem.

Just because he can carry the rock doesn't mean that he is smart enough to go to college.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 29, 2012)

one year suspension if he is lucky.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

What a waste of talent !!  What are these kids thinking???


----------



## DSGB (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh boy!


----------



## steeleagle (Jun 29, 2012)

How in the world can he not be kicked off the team for this?


----------



## formula1 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re:*

We will be fine.  Marshall and Gurley will shine!!!  It's gonna be a great fall!


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 29, 2012)

I hope he is gone, he has been a problem ever since we signed him up. Such a waste.


----------



## DDD (Jun 29, 2012)

He is a waste of talent, but he was weak, always pulling himself out.  Now we find out he is weak and an idiot. 

Good Bye.


----------



## Buck (Jun 29, 2012)

As Dawg fans we should not be surprised by this news.


----------



## Horns (Jun 29, 2012)

Well he sure mucked up this time. I hope all his peeps in Columbus can afford a good lawyer because he ain't getting by with this.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2012)

Dang wonder where the Crowell support group is now. 

Wonder what thier excuse for him will be this time. They made excuses last yr for his thug behavior and pot smoking, and said he was young and immature, and then even said he seems to be doing the right thing and making good CHOICES, uhhhh yea sure.


And I was reamed a new one for saying last yr that he was a thug and should be kicked off the team, dang man guess I was right. Oh well he's gone now, and good riddance.   I can't wait to hear the"crowell" supporters take up for him now.  Where are they?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 29, 2012)

- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - IC, hope you get your head on straight.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 29, 2012)

Somehow c-ya, makes me a potty mouth.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2012)

DDD said:


> He is a waste of talent, but he was weak, always pulling himself out.  Now we find out he is weak and an idiot.
> 
> Good Bye.



DDD, according to a couple diehard Crowell fans, he wasn't weak, he was just thrown into the game too early and didn't have time to get his strength up.  yet there are RB's every yr that start as freshmen and don't wimp out like he did. He is a THUG now and WAS a THUG then.


----------



## BSFR98 (Jun 29, 2012)

Buck said:


> As Dawg fans we should not be surprised by this news.



Yep I was just waiting for something like this.  Maybe Derrick Henry will change his tune and come back on board.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 29, 2012)

BSFR98 said:


> Yep I was just waiting for something like this.  Maybe Derrick Henry will change his tune and come back on board.




ya can bet any RB's that are being recruited will take a long look now.


----------



## tjchurch (Jun 29, 2012)

Good riddance.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 29, 2012)

Can't believe he lasted this long.

Wonder what he was doing to get the police attention in the first place?


----------



## DSGB (Jun 29, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Can't believe he lasted this long.
> 
> Wonder what he was doing to get the police attention in the first place?



I believe he was stopped at a checkpoint.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 29, 2012)

weed, gun possession, no serial number on the firearm, on campus...Get him gone and move ahead.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 29, 2012)

This is crazy. I have been gone for a while and the first thing I see when I log on to see what is going on is this. I am sure Rip Rap will say that Saban planted the gun on IC. If CMR kicks him off the team he can surely find a home at LSU with Mett.


----------



## deerbandit (Jun 29, 2012)

Kick him off now and go after Derrick Henry hard.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 29, 2012)

I would like to see us get Kamara.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 29, 2012)

See ya thug boy.....


----------



## Hut2 (Jun 29, 2012)

Not surprised at all! Kick him off asap. Won't hurt at all. lol


----------



## DDD (Jun 29, 2012)

He has officially been suspended off the team.  Look for the dismisal by the end of the day.

South Carolina already thinking about picking him up next year or the year after.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 29, 2012)

what a shame and a wast of talent. I know when I was that age I didnt make the best decisions some of the time, but dagum. Curious to see if he just quits football or if a team picks him up.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 29, 2012)

Dream team.


----------



## Thanatos (Jun 29, 2012)

I was extremely upset at this young man when I heard the news this morning...now all I have is pity. So much talent that could have helped him change the fortunes of he and his family. Now he will probably go to jail and be kicked off the team. I just don't understand...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 29, 2012)

Surprise, Surprise!

UGH! What a day killer! Thought he had it together after reading some recent articles. There was talk of how quite it was in Athens and how good things seem to have been going. Well, like they say, it was the quiet before the storm. I was pulling for Isaiah. What a shame! What a shame!

Also, I wonder who the teammate in the car was?

If he gets booted, and he should be, I hope he doesn't get to go to any other SEC school! In fact, when something as bad as this is, he should NOT be allowed to transfer to any other SEC school or any other D1 school, for that matter. He should only be allowed to transfer to lower division schools. 

Like I said before, I'm all for a second chance if the first offense isn't serious, but any conviction of a serious offense should be the loss of their collegiate eligibility. 

NEXT...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 29, 2012)

Thug Mug.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Thug Mug.






They're gonna like him in prison . . .


----------



## DSGB (Jun 29, 2012)

Many were hoping that IC could leave the culture of George Washington Carver High School in Columbus behind him. Last year showed that he was not at the maturity level he needed to be to do so. We all read about the progress he was making during the off season, but now we know that realistically, the young man is still making the same bone-headed decisions and will now pay the price. His career at Georgia is likely over and also his chance at playing at any D1 school.
From the day he signed with UGA, I was hoping he would help erase the memories of another Georgia tailback from Carver-Columbus - Jasper Sanks. Now I just pray that the young man gets his priorities in order instead of continuing down the path he is headed.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 29, 2012)

DSGB said:


> Now I just pray that the young man gets his priorities in order instead of continuing down the path he is headed.



I certainly hope he gets his life together, too! He can, but it's up to him to do so. I do wish him well.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Harvey-Clemons was along for the ride..lol


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 29, 2012)

How many of you would ride around at 3am without a gun?  I know none of you would have one with serial numbers filed off, but who here feel Universities should allow students to carry?  What if students at Virginia Tech had been allowed to carry?


----------



## redlevel (Jun 29, 2012)

There were two things inevitable about this situation.

(1)  Crowell would screw up again big-time.
(2)  Someone would be along to defend him.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 29, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> How many of you would ride around at 3am without a gun?  I know none of you would have one with serial numbers filed off, but who here feel Universities should allow students to carry?  What if students at Virginia Tech had been allowed to carry?





> Officer Kathryn Thornton reported smelling the odor of marijuana in Crowell’s silver four-door 2005 Mercury Grand Marquis.



Should they be allowed to carry while the "odor of marijuana" is lingering.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 29, 2012)

redlevel said:


> There were two things inevitable about this situation.
> 
> (1)  Crowell would screw up again big-time.
> (2)  Someone would be along to defend him.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 29, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> How many of you would ride around at 3am without a gun?  I know none of you would have one with serial numbers filed off, but who here feel Universities should allow students to carry?  What if students at Virginia Tech had been allowed to carry?



Totally different arguement but I get your point. I certainly always has a pistol in my truck when I was at UGA, for that matter I still do.

Of course I had not previosly had trouble with the law nor did I have a life changing football scholarship to consider everytime I chose to do something stupid.

If a college kid wants to carry responsibly I am fine with that. If a college kid wants to smoke a little weed, I don't really care.

But if you are IC and you know how much you have to lose, you should be smarter than this.


----------



## erniesp (Jun 29, 2012)

4 players with him, Josh Harvey Clemons, Blake Tibbs, Shelson Dawson and Quintavious Harrow.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 29, 2012)

redlevel said:


> There were two things inevitable about this situation.
> 
> (1)  Crowell would screw up again big-time.
> (2)  Someone would be along to defend him.



I'm not defending him.  Just stating that I don't agree with the law of not allowing students to have the ability to defend themselves.  Gun free zones are killing zones.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 29, 2012)

quite before the storm or quiet before the storm?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 29, 2012)

David Mills said:


> quite before the storm or quiet before the storm?



Quiet! 

Fixed it for you! You're probably the only one that noticed. That tells me you were paying attention at what I had to say.  Good eye.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 29, 2012)

David Mills said:


> quite before the storm or quiet before the storm?



or quite stormy.....


----------



## riprap (Jun 29, 2012)

fairhope said:


> This is crazy. I have been gone for a while and the first thing I see when I log on to see what is going on is this. I am sure Rip Rap will say that Saban planted the gun on IC. If CMR kicks him off the team he can surely find a home at LSU with Mett.



You have been gone for a while and I was on your mind the whole time? Would you like a signed autograph picture of my bassboat?

 Unlike you and other Bama faithful on here, I will not defend everything about UGA. You have never seen me defend a player that has been arrested or put to jail. I say kick him off the team. 

A Tuscaloser cop would have said, "just take it on home son and win us a champioship."


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jun 29, 2012)

RUT ROH !!!

That's A Shame !


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 29, 2012)

erniesp said:


> 4 players with him, Josh Harvey Clemons, Blake Tibbs, Shelson Dawson and Quintavious Harrow.



Good role model for these 3 true freshmen.Harrow may be cut from the same cloth.I hope IC can get his act together and be able to play somewhere else.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 29, 2012)

It's NOT a shame,it's a relief.It was only a matter of time before IC self destructed.


----------



## Crimson (Jun 29, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Somehow c-ya, makes me a potty mouth.



don't get me started on that non sense


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 29, 2012)

I heard IC twisted his ankle during the field sobriety test, walked away and placed himself on the bench of the squad car.  True?


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2012)

How inthe world does a pot head with a gun give the kid a right to carry?

Always gonna be those that defend him. I carry a gun with all the time, they are legit and don't have serial numbers removed.

I'm gonna take a stab in the dark on this, but most of the guys that tote those type guns are toting them because if/when they decide to commit a crime the gun can't be traced.  TYPICAL THUG ACTIONS.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2012)

Where's SGD?  Figured be here telling how Crowell hasn't matured up and give us some college story of how he toted guns at school and such.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 29, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Where's SGD?  Figured be here telling how Crowell hasn't matured up and give us some college story of how he toted guns at school and such.





I'm sure SGD is fumed about this and just like the rest of the uga crowd and thinks it's time for IC to be shown the door.   I don't see any chance that he has a future with the program, unless miraculously, this "other guy" (wink wink), who drives IC's car, steps forward.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 29, 2012)

fairhope said:


> This is crazy. I have been gone for a while and the first thing I see when I log on to see what is going on is this. I am sure Rip Rap will say that Saban planted the gun on IC. If CMR kicks him off the team he can surely find a home at LSU with Mett.



Easy there Cochese.  LSU suspended its starting QB (although he stunk) for the first 4 games.  They kicked another starting QB off the team for rules violations.  THB was suspended along with the starting RB for a violation of team rules.  LSU may give a hormone crazed kid at a bar a 2nd chance, but they don't keep thugs around.

Is anyone here really surprised by IC? 

Raise your hand if you are!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2012)

No defending him! He's gone for this there is no doubt in my mind. I also hope that no other D1 school gives him an oppurtunity. I'll be honest I think he will self destruct even more from here on. Another waste of a god given talent! Makes me sick!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2012)

lilburnjoe said:


> RUT ROH !!!
> 
> That's A Shame !



I guess it's not good news for you that we didnt need him to beat yall 10 ou of the last 11 years! Welcome back from under the stairs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 29, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I'm gonna take a stab in the dark on this, but most of the guys that tote those type guns are toting them because if/when they decide to commit a crime the gun can't be traced.  TYPICAL THUG ACTIONS.



You don't say?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 29, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> No defending him! He's gone for this there is no doubt in my mind. I also hope that no other D1 school gives him an oppurtunity.



Going to another college is probably the least of his issues right now.

He may be going to Jail...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Going to another college is probably the least of his issues right now.
> 
> He may be going to Jail...



'may be' is awfully optimistic.


----------



## LittleHolder (Jun 29, 2012)

DSGB said:


> Many were hoping that IC could leave the culture of George Washington Carver High School in Columbus behind him. Last year showed that he was not at the maturity level he needed to be to do so. We all read about the progress he was making during the off season, but now we know that realistically, the young man is still making the same bone-headed decisions and will now pay the price. His career at Georgia is likely over and also his chance at playing at any D1 school.
> From the day he signed with UGA, I was hoping he would help erase the memories of another Georgia tailback from Carver-Columbus - Jasper Sanks. Now I just pray that the young man gets his priorities in order instead of continuing down the path he is headed.


I agree whole heartedly!


----------



## LittleHolder (Jun 29, 2012)

I ain't worried about losing this boy!  We got the horses to still run the table, GO YOU HAIRY DOGS!  And, I mean non dred lock dogs!


----------



## LittleHolder (Jun 29, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Going to another college is probably the least of his issues right now.
> 
> He may be going to Jail...



He should be going to Jail!  I have worked/lived in Athens since fall of 1986 and never ever had the need to have a pistol with the serial number removed on me or in my vehicle!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2012)

LittleHolder said:


> He should be going to Jail!  I have worked/lived in Athens since fall of 1986 and never ever had the need to have a pistol with the serial number removed on me or in my vehicle!



My wife has thought about shooting me a time or two while we where in Athens. Other than that I see no need.....


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Going to another college is probably the least of his issues right now.
> 
> He may be going to Jail...



I think you might be on to something there...


----------



## HillbillyJim (Jun 29, 2012)

Now that he has multiple felonies on his record, I'm sure Miami and Florida State will knocking his door down!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 29, 2012)

HillbillyJim said:


> Now that he has multiple felonies on his record, I'm sure Miami and Florida State will knocking his door down!



Looking like my Dawgs are becoming the FSU of the 90's


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> I'm sure SGD is fumed about this and just like the rest of the uga crowd and thinks it's time for IC to be shown the door.   I don't see any chance that he has a future with the program, unless miraculously, this "other guy" (wink wink), who drives IC's car, steps forward.



Well when I called Crowell a thug last yr, he got his undies in wad, he defended him to no end, just was wanting to hear his defence of Thug Boy crowell now.  

I said he should have been suspendedlast yr, guess I was right.  And Mark Richt if it waas up to him would probably give him another chance, I mean he's just a young kid with no role model in life.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 30, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Dang wonder where the Crowell support group is now.
> 
> Wonder what thier excuse for him will be this time. They made excuses last yr for his thug behavior and pot smoking, and said he was young and immature, and then even said he seems to be doing the right thing and making good CHOICES, uhhhh yea sure.
> 
> ...



They're all thugs for the most part... Didn't you hear.. That's why the SEC wins every year... Look at the bright side.. If not for the SEC you wouldn't have an NFL Draft...


And my mind is changing about you EmUSmacker.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 30, 2012)

Ealey, King, Crowell..one bad choice after another.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 30, 2012)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Looking like my Dawgs are becoming the FSU of the 90's



Minus the championships, of course.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 30, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Quiet!
> 
> Fixed it for you! You're probably the only one that noticed. That tells me you were paying attention at what I had to say.  Good eye.



I pay attention to most everyone, there are still a few on my ignore list.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 30, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> They're all thugs for the most part... Didn't you hear.. That's why the SEC wins every year... Look at the bright side.. If not for the SEC you wouldn't have an NFL Draft...
> 
> 
> And my mind is changing about you EmUSmacker.



I know what you mean there.  

Hope your mind is changing in a good way.


----------



## mountainpass (Sep 11, 2012)

The gun was stolen.

http://onlineathens.com/uga/2012-09-10/gun-found-former-uga-rbs-car-determined-stolen



> Although altered, scientists at the Georgia Bureau of Investigation’s State Crime Lab were able to recover the handgun’s serial number through a chemical process, said Athens-Clarke police Sgt. Rick Hammond.
> Authorities ran the serial number though a firearms database and learned it was reported stolen about a year ago in a different county, Hammond said.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 11, 2012)

No surprise there.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2012)

Yep his chance of returning to a D1 school just got got flushed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm liking our running back situation.

It still cracks me up how emusmacker somehow thinks I'm a thug lover.  Too funny.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2012)

Fire the GBI.


----------

